
Apple Owes Everyone an Apology - kripy
https://theoutline.com/post/7315/apple-keyboards-still-suck-insanely-bad?zd=1&zi=l4m4kkwt
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19697122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19697122)

